# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  دكتوره شيماء ربي لا يحرمنا منك ومن خبراتك الثمينه

## ابو تركي ـ قانوني جديد

القضية شيك بدون رصيد .
في الجلسة المقررة لدى لجنة النظر في منازعات الأوراق التجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية .
المدعي وكالة ( شقيق المدعى عليه ) أفاد بأن المدعى عليه قام بتسليم والده شيك بقيمة خمسمائة ألف ريال .
المدعى عليه أجاب بأنه لا يعلم عن هذا الشيك شي وأنه لم يقوم بتسليمه لوالده ولا يوجد أي سبب لهذا الشيك كما أنه لم يقوم بتحرير بيانات الشيك ولم يفوض المدعي بتعبئة بياناته وعلى وجه الخصوص التاريخ كما أنه فيما يخص التوقيع ذكر بأنه لا يعلم هل هوا توقيعه أم لا ولكن عنده شك كبير بأنه ليس توقيعه لوجود إختلافات جوهرية في التوقيع .
تم عرض الإجابة على المدعي وكالة فذكر بأن موكله لم يقوم بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وأن المدعي عليه قام بإحضار الشيك كما هوا الآن وقام بتسليمه لوالده مقابل مبلغ مالي تسلمه من والده كقرضه حسنه .
طبعاً هذه القضية كانت ناتجه عن خلاف مالي بين الأشقاء وعلى وجه الخصوص شقيق المدعى عليه والوكيل الشرعي في هذه القضية الذي قام بدوره بإستغلال ضعف والده وقام بالاستيلا على الشيك وقام بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وتحريره لأمر والده ورفع الدعوى بمجوب وكالة شرعية من والده .
السؤال : هل أنكار المدعي وكالة تعبيئة بيانات الشيك يعد من قبيل الاعتراف بعدم تفويض المستفيد بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وهل يعتبر ذلك دليلا قويا بعدم تفويض المستفيد بذلك وعدم توجه نية وإردة الساحب لطرح الشيك للتداول ؟
لو ثبت للجنة أن بيانات الشيك محرره بخط يد المدعي وكالة مذا سوف يكون الرد القانوني في هذه الحالة ؟
عدم وجود سبب للشيك وعدم مقدرة المدعي وكالة إثبات سبب توقيع الشيك هل يدعم موقف المدعى عليه ؟
ماهوا الموقف القانوني في مثل هذه القضية الأسرية وهل يعطى لها صفة إعتبارية ؟
لقد قمت بطرح القضية لأنها غريبه جدا من حيث أن المدعي ينفي تعبئة بيانات الشيك حيث أنه من المفترض أن يذكر المدعي بأن الساحب المدعى عليه هو من فوضه بذلك وليس العكس .
ملاحظة : المدعى عليه ذكر بأن دفتر شيكاته موجد كأمانة عند والده بسبب ظروف تم ذكرها في الجلسه وأن شقيقه المدعى وكالة قام بالإستيلاء على الشيك وتعبئة بياناته وقد يكون قام بتوقيعه أيضاً كما أنه انكر تحرير الشيك ووجه الاتهام لشقيقه المدعي وكالة بتعبئة بيانات الشيك بعد الاستيلاء عليه .
وتقبلوا تحياتي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أستمحيك عذرا سأعيد صياغة هذه القضية :*

*امام لجنة النظر فى منازعات الأوراق التجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية أقام المدعى ضد شقيقه المدعى عليه قضية عن اصدار الأخير لصالح والده شيكا بدون رصيد بمبلغ خمسمائة ألف جنيه .*

*المدعى استغل ضعف والده ولوجود خلافات مالية بينه وبين شقيقه وقام بالاستيلاء على الشيك وقام* *بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وتحريره لأمر والده ورفع الدعوى بمجوب وكالة شرعية من والده – ضد شقيقه –*
*فى الجلسة المحددة لنظر القضية أمام اللجنة سالفة الذكر :-*

*المدعى عليه :*

*1.* *أجاب بأنه لا يعلم عن هذا الشيك شي وأنه لم يقوم بتسليمه* *لوالده ولا يوجد أي سبب لهذا الشيك كما أنه لم يقوم بتحرير بيانات الشيك ولم يفوض* *المدعي بتعبئة بياناته وعلى وجه الخصوص التاريخ كما أنه فيما يخص التوقيع ذكر بأنه* *لا يعلم هل هو توقيعه أم لا ولكن عنده شك كبير بأنه ليس توقيعه لوجود إختلافات* *جوهرية في التوقيع....*
*2.* *ذكر بأن دفتر* *شيكاته موجود كأمانة عند والده بسبب ظروف تم ذكرها في الجلسه وأن شقيقه المدعى قام بالإستيلاء على الشيك وتعبئة بياناته وقد يكون قام بتوقيعه أيضاً كما أنه انكر**تحرير الشيك ووجه الاتهام لشقيقه المدعي بتعبئة بيانات الشيك بعد الاستيلاء**عليه.*

*المدعي** :* 

*ذكر بأن موكله لم يقوم* *بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وأن المدعي عليه قام بإحضار الشيك كما هوا الآن وقام بتسليمه* *لوالده مقابل مبلغ مالي تسلمه من والده كقرضه حسنه....*

*السؤال : هل أنكار المدعي لتحريره بيانات الشيك يعد من قبيل الاعتراف* *بعدم تفويض المستفيد بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وهل يعتبر ذلك دليلا قويا بعدم تفويض* *المستفيد بذلك وعدم توجه نية وإردة الساحب لطرح الشيك للتداول ؟*

*لو ثبت للجنة أن* *بيانات الشيك محرره بخط يد المدعي ماذا سوف يكون الرد القانوني في هذه الحالة**؟*

*عدم وجود سبب للشيك وعدم مقدرة المدعي إثبات سبب توقيع الشيك هل يدعم* *موقف المدعى عليه ؟*

*ماهو الموقف القانوني في مثل هذه القضية الأسرية وهل يعطى* *لها صفة إعتبارية ؟*

*لقد قمت بطرح القضية لأنها غريبه جدا من حيث أن المدعي ينفي* *تعبئة بيانات الشيك حيث أنه من المفترض أن يذكر المدعي بأن الساحب المدعى عليه هو* *من فوضه بذلك وليس العكس**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
*القواعد القانونية التى تحكم القضية الماثلة :*

*(أشخاص الشيك).

أ- الساحب:-

وهو من يقوم بإصدار الشيك والتوقيع عليه، ويعتبر المدين الأصلي في العلاقة التي نشأت من بعد سحبه للشيك على الوجه الذي يتطلبه القانون، ولا يعد حسب الأصل، ساحب الشيك ملتزماً بقيمة الشيك إلا إذا سحبه-أي سلّمه للمستفيد أو من ينوب عنه- بعد أن وضع توقيعه عليه، فتوقيع الساحب هو الذي ينشئ الالتزام الصرفي، وبدونه لا تكون للشيك أية قيمة قانوني...
* 
*ب-المسحوب عليه:-*
* 
وهو الجهة التي تلتزم بالوفاء بقيمة المبلغ المدون بالشيك، وحسب نص المادة (93) من نظام الأوراق التجارية......
* 
*ج-المستفيد:-*
* 
وهو الشخص الذي صدر الشيك لمصلحته ويعتبر أول دائن بقيمته، فهو الذي يفترض أنه سيقبض ابتداء من المسحوب عليه، وإذا كان الغالب في العمل هو تعيين اسم المستفيد في الشيك تعيينا نافيا للجهالة، إلا أنه ليس ثمة ما يمنع من عدم ذكر اسم المستفيد، طبقا للمادة (96) من النظام تجيز ذلك صراحة فيعتبر الشيك في هذه الحالة لأمر حامله باعتبار أن وجوده في حيازة الغير- بعد إصداره من قبل ساحبه- يؤكد اتجاه قصد من أصدره إلى إنشائه لصالح كل من يحمله، كذلك ليس هناك ما يمنع- خلافا لما يجري عليه العمل من تحديد اسم مستفيد واحد للشيك- أو أن يتعدد المستفيدون من الشيك .
* 
*2-ان قابلية الشيك للتداول ليست هي السبب الوحيد في تجريم فعل إصدار الشيك الذي لا يقابله رصيد، لأنه من المتعين حماية المستفيد الذي صدر الشيك لمصلحته أولاً، ومن جهة ثانية، فإن نصوص الحماية الجنائية للشيك جاءت مطلقة التعبير عندما استخدمت كلمة (شيك) بحيث لم تفرق بين أنواع مختلفة له، ناهيك عن أن نظام الأوراق التجارية أجاز للساحب بموجب المادة (96) من نظام الأوراق التجارية أن يسحب الشيك لأمره.....*

*3-لا يكفي لتحقيق جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أن يقوم ساحب الشيك بإعداده، بتدوين البيانات التي يتطلبها إصدار الشيك أي طرحه للتداول، ذلك أن طرح الشيك في التداول هو الذي يحقق الضرر الذي تسعى نصوص الحماية الجنائية للشيك إلى تفاديه عندما يتمنع الوفاء بالشيك فيتحول إلى وسيلة للنصب والغش، ويؤدي هذا الوضع، بطبيعة الحال، إلى فقدان الثقة المفترضة فيه باعتباره أداة وفاء تقوم مقام النقود في المعاملات، فالسلوك الإجرامي إذا الذي تتحقق به هذه الجريمة يتمثل في سحب شيك لا يمكن للمستفيد منه تحصيل قيمته لسبب يرجع إلى الساحب.
ومفاد ذلك أن السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد يتكون من عنصرين: الأول هو سحب الشيك والثاني استحالة استيفاء قيمته لسبب يرجع إلى الساحب، وقد عبرت عن هذا المعنى بوضوح المادة (118) من نظام الأوراق التجارية بقولها: " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد.......... كل من أقدم بسوء نية على ارتكاب أحد الأفعال الآتية:
(أ) " إذا سحب شيكا لا يكون له مقابل وفاء.......".
(ب) " إذا استرد بعد إعطاء الشيك مقابل الوفاء.....".
وسحب الشيك أو إصداره يعني تسليمه للغير بما يفيد طرحه للتداول، أو بمعنى آخر، تمكين الغير (المستفيد في العادة) من حيازة الشيك و التصرف به كورقة تداول، إما بتظهيره إلى آخره أو التقدم به إلى المسحوب عليه لاستيفاء قيمته أو تسليمه للغير إذا كان الشيك قد صدر لحامله، لكن ينبغي بطبيعة الحال حتى يصبح سحب الشيك صحيحا أن يكون خروجه من حيازة الساحب قد تم بفعل إرادي منه، حيث لا يمكن تصور تحقق السحب على الوجه المتقدم لو أن الشيك خرج من يد الساحب رغما عنه كنتيجة مثلاً لإكراه أو غش أو سرقة أو ضياع، ففي مثل هذه الحالات ينهار عنصر هام في الركن المادي للجريمة وهو عنصر السحب الذي لا يتصور قيام الجريمة مع تخلفه باعتباره أصبح مشوبا بعيب من عيوب الإرادة فلا يعتد به.
وفعل السحب هذا أو التخلي الإرادي عن الشيك للغير بصفته عنصرا جوهريا في الركن المادي لجريمة إصدار شيك بدون مقابل وفاء لا يتحقق فقط بموجب صورته الأصلية عن طريق قيام الساحب بنفسه بمناولة الشيك للغير، إذ من الممكن أن يتحقق إصدار الشيك إذا قام به وكيل الساحب أو من يفوضه بذلك، المهم أن يأتي الساحب من التصرفات ما يدل على توجه إرادته نحو التخلي النهائي عن الشيك سواء تم ذلك بطريقة فعلية أو حكمية.
فمن الأفعال التي تحقق هذا المعنى- أي توجه إرادة الساحب إلى التخلي عن الشيك بفعل إرادي منه- إذا سلم الساحب الشيك إلى وكيله طالبا منه تسليمه إلى المستفيد باعتبار أن سيطرة الساحب على الشيك تنتهي بهذا التسليم النهائي والإرادي من جانبه، كذلك يعتبر من قبيل إصدار الشيك تسليمه إلى المستفيد من قبل ممثل الشخص المعنوي أو من قبل أحد الأشخاص المخولين بالتوقيع عليه مجتمعين أو منفردين. ويتحقق معنى السحب أيضا إذا سلم الساحب الشيك أو وكيله إلى المستفيد أو وكيله، حيث يستوي أن يكون التسليم قد تم للمستفيد أو لوكيله طالما أن تسليمه لهذا الأخير يظهر إرادة الساحب التخلي النهائي عن الشيك. ويعتبر تخليا عن الشيك أيضا قيام الساحب بتحريره وتوقيعه، ثم إرساله عن طريق البريد، فبمجرد هذا الإرسال يتوافر عنصر السحب حتى ولو لم يكن المستفيد قد تسلم بعد الشيك المرسل لأن النظام يكتفي لتحقق معنى السحب بالخروج المادي للشيك من حيازة الساحب وليس بالخروج القانوني.
غير أنه إذا كان فعل السحب والتخلي الإرادي عن الشيك يتحقق بمثل تلك الأفعال، فإنه لا يكون كذلك إذا لم يمكن الاستدلال بوضوح على توافر نية الساحب في التخلي النهائي والإرادي عن الشيك حتى ولو فقد السيطرة المادية عليه. فلا يعد سحبا للشيك مثلا الاتفاق بين الساحب والمستفيد على تحريره فعلاً إذا لم يكن قد تم تسليمه بالفعل للمستفيد، فالشيك في مثل هذه الحالة يكون في حيازة الساحب الذي يستطيع إلغاءه أو إتلافه ولو كان قد قام بعد كتابته والتوقيع عليه بعرضه على المستفيد. فكافة الأفعال السابقة على التخلي الفعلي عن الشيك تعد من قبيل الأعمال التحضيرية التي لا يعاقب عليها القانون. ومن ناحية أخرى، لا يعتبر من قبيل إصدار الشيك تظهيره بمعرفة المستفيد أو أي موقع لاحق عليه، لأن التظهير لا يعطي معنى السحب الذي كانت تقصده المادة (118) من النظام قبل تعديلها، حيث لم تكن تعاقب إلا على فعل إصدار شيك بدون رصيد دون تظهيره وذلك لعدم جواز قياس فعل التظهير على السحب تطبيقا لقاعدة عدم جواز القياس على النصوص الجنائية أو التوسع في تفسيرها.
وعلي أية حال، فإن واقعة سحب الشيك بخروجه إراديا من حوزة الساحب يجب إثباتها في كل الأحوال- من قبل سلطة الادعاء التي يقع عليها ذلك- باعتبارها عنصرا من عناصر جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد، ويتم ذلك بكافة طرق الإثبات المعروفة في المسائل الجنائية، لكن يبدو أن إثبات واقعة خروج الشيك من حيازة الساحب لا تثير صعوبات جمة في التطبيق، حيث جرى العمل قضاءً على أن وجود الشيك في حوزة المستفيد يعد قرينة على أن حيازته له قد تمت بناءً على إصدار صحيح وإرادي من قبل الساحب وغير مشوب بعيب من عيوب الإرادة، غير أن هذا القرينة قابلة لإثبات العكس حيث يمكن للساحب أن يثبت مثلا بأن فعلاً غير إرادي أدى إلى انتقال حيازة الشيك إلى المستفيد كالسرقة أو الضياع، أو كان سلمه لآخر على سبيل الوديعة أو الأمانة أو أنه أعطاه لوكيله طالبا منه عدم التصرف فيه فسلّمه للغير أو المستفيد دون إذن منه.
* 
*4-أركان جريمة خيانة الأمانة فى الأنظمة السعودية:-*

*ان النظام السعودي شأنه شأن الشريعة الإسلامية يشترط لخيانة الأمانة توافر الركنين المادي والمعنوي فضلاً عن ضرورة توافر عناصر العلم والإرادة والقصد الجنائي والتكليف والاختيار كشروط أساسية يجب توافرها لقيام جريمة خيانة الأمانة وتطبق العقوبات على مرتكبها. 
والجدير بالذكر أيضا أن النظام السعودي ,أن كان لم يحدد نظاماً مخصصاً لتجريم خيانة الأمانة إلا أنه ذكر تجريم خيانة الأمانة من خلال تجريم الجرائم التي تندرج تحتها والتي تتعلق بها سواء المرتكبة من قبل الموظفين العموميين (نظام الخدمة المدنية) والتي ترتكب من قبل التجار (نظام المحكمة التجارية) نظراً لتداخل الشديد بين هذه الجرائم فخيانة الأمانة ذات نطاق واسع وممتد فكل مخالفة وحياد عن طريق الحق والصواب تعتبر خيانة أمانة ، إلا أن خيانة الأمانة المتعارف عليه تتطلب شرط التسليم ابتداء.*
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالنسبة لاستفسارتكم :-



> *هل أنكار المدعي لتحريره بيانات الشيك يعد من قبيل الاعتراف**بعدم تفويض المستفيد بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وهل يعتبر ذلك دليلا قويا بعدم**تفويض**المستفيد بذلك وعدم توجه نية وإردة الساحب**لطرح الشيك للتداول ؟**
> 
> **لو ثبت للجنة أن**بيانات الشيك محرره بخط**يد المدعي ماذا سوف يكون الرد القانوني في هذه الحالة؟*


نعم ان انكار المدعى لتحريره بيانات الشيك يعد من قبيل الاعتراف ضمنيا بعدم تفويض المستفيد بتعبئة بيانات الشيك وعدم توجه نية وارادة الساحب لطرح الشيك للتداول ....

اذا ثبت أن بيانات الشيك محرره بخط يد المدعى سيثبت ذلك سوء نيته وأنه فعلا مختلس للشيك واستحصل عليه بنية الاضرار بالمدعى عليه ...

*لكن يجب بالأخذ فى الاعتبار أنه من الواضح من نظام الأوراق التجارية السعودية أن* *قابلية الشيك للتداول ليست هي السبب الوحيد في تجريم فعل إصدار الشيك الذي لا**يقابله رصيد، لأنه من المتعين حماية المستفيد الذي صدر الشيك لمصلحته أولاً، ومن**جهة ثانية، فإن نصوص الحماية الجنائية للشيك جاءت مطلقة التعبير عندما استخدمت كلمة**(**شيك) بحيث لم تفرق بين أنواع مختلفة له، ناهيك عن أن نظام الأوراق التجارية أجاز**للساحب بموجب المادة (96) من نظام الأوراق التجارية أن يسحب الشيك لأمره**..*
*وأنه لا يكفي لتحقيق جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أن يقوم ساحب الشيك بإعداده، بتدوين البيانات التي يتطلبها إصدار الشيك أي طرحه للتداول، ذلك أن طرح الشيك في التداول هو الذي يحقق الضرر الذي تسعى نصوص الحماية الجنائية للشيك إلى تفاديه عندما يتمنع الوفاء بالشيك فيتحول إلى وسيلة للنصب والغش، ويؤدي هذا الوضع، بطبيعة الحال، إلى فقدان الثقة المفترضة فيه باعتباره أداة وفاء تقوم مقام النقود في المعاملات، فالسلوك الإجرامي إذا الذي تتحقق به هذه الجريمة يتمثل في سحب شيك لا يمكن للمستفيد منه تحصيل قيمته لسبب يرجع إلى الساحب.
ومفاد ذلك أن السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد يتكون من عنصرين: الأول هو سحب الشيك والثاني استحالة استيفاء قيمته لسبب يرجع إلى الساحب، وقد عبرت عن هذا المعنى بوضوح المادة (118) من نظام الأوراق التجارية بقولها: " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد.......... كل من أقدم بسوء نية على ارتكاب أحد الأفعال الآتية:
(أ) " إذا سحب شيكا لا يكون له مقابل وفاء.......".
(ب) " إذا استرد بعد إعطاء الشيك مقابل الوفاء.....".
وسحب الشيك أو إصداره يعني تسليمه للغير بما يفيد طرحه للتداول، أو بمعنى آخر، تمكين الغير (المستفيد في العادة) من حيازة الشيك و التصرف به كورقة تداول، إما بتظهيره إلى آخره أو التقدم به إلى المسحوب عليه لاستيفاء قيمته أو تسليمه للغير إذا كان الشيك قد صدر لحامله، لكن ينبغي بطبيعة الحال حتى يصبح سحب الشيك صحيحا أن يكون خروجه من حيازة الساحب قد تم بفعل إرادي منه، حيث لا يمكن تصور تحقق السحب على الوجه المتقدم لو أن الشيك خرج من يد الساحب رغما عنه كنتيجة مثلاً لإكراه أو غش أو سرقة أو ضياع، ففي مثل هذه الحالات ينهار عنصر هام في الركن المادي للجريمة وهو عنصر السحب الذي لا يتصور قيام الجريمة مع تخلفه باعتباره أصبح مشوبا بعيب من عيوب الإرادة فلا يعتد به.
وفعل السحب هذا أو التخلي الإرادي عن الشيك للغير بصفته عنصرا جوهريا في الركن المادي لجريمة إصدار شيك بدون مقابل وفاء لا يتحقق فقط بموجب صورته الأصلية عن طريق قيام الساحب بنفسه بمناولة الشيك للغير، إذ من الممكن أن يتحقق إصدار الشيك إذا قام به وكيل الساحب أو من يفوضه بذلك، المهم أن يأتي الساحب من التصرفات ما يدل على توجه إرادته نحو التخلي النهائي عن الشيك سواء تم ذلك بطريقة فعلية أو حكمية.
فمن الأفعال التي تحقق هذا المعنى- أي توجه إرادة الساحب إلى التخلي عن الشيك بفعل إرادي منه- إذا سلم الساحب الشيك إلى وكيله طالبا منه تسليمه إلى المستفيد باعتبار أن سيطرة الساحب على الشيك تنتهي بهذا التسليم النهائي والإرادي من جانبه، كذلك يعتبر من قبيل إصدار الشيك تسليمه إلى المستفيد من قبل ممثل الشخص المعنوي أو من قبل أحد الأشخاص المخولين بالتوقيع عليه مجتمعين أو منفردين. ويتحقق معنى السحب أيضا إذا سلم الساحب الشيك أو وكيله إلى المستفيد أو وكيله، حيث يستوي أن يكون التسليم قد تم للمستفيد أو لوكيله طالما أن تسليمه لهذا الأخير يظهر إرادة الساحب التخلي النهائي عن الشيك. ويعتبر تخليا عن الشيك أيضا قيام الساحب بتحريره وتوقيعه، ثم إرساله عن طريق البريد، فبمجرد هذا الإرسال يتوافر عنصر السحب حتى ولو لم يكن المستفيد قد تسلم بعد الشيك المرسل لأن النظام يكتفي لتحقق معنى السحب بالخروج المادي للشيك من حيازة الساحب وليس بالخروج القانوني.
غير أنه إذا كان فعل السحب والتخلي الإرادي عن الشيك يتحقق بمثل تلك الأفعال، فإنه لا يكون كذلك إذا لم يمكن الاستدلال بوضوح على توافر نية الساحب في التخلي النهائي والإرادي عن الشيك حتى ولو فقد السيطرة المادية عليه. فلا يعد سحبا للشيك مثلا الاتفاق بين الساحب والمستفيد على تحريره فعلاً إذا لم يكن قد تم تسليمه بالفعل للمستفيد، فالشيك في مثل هذه الحالة يكون في حيازة الساحب الذي يستطيع إلغاءه أو إتلافه ولو كان قد قام بعد كتابته والتوقيع عليه بعرضه على المستفيد. فكافة الأفعال السابقة على التخلي الفعلي عن الشيك تعد من قبيل الأعمال التحضيرية التي لا يعاقب عليها القانون. ومن ناحية أخرى، لا يعتبر من قبيل إصدار الشيك تظهيره بمعرفة المستفيد أو أي موقع لاحق عليه، لأن التظهير لا يعطي معنى السحب الذي كانت تقصده المادة (118) من النظام قبل تعديلها، حيث لم تكن تعاقب إلا على فعل إصدار شيك بدون رصيد دون تظهيره وذلك لعدم جواز قياس فعل التظهير على السحب تطبيقا لقاعدة عدم جواز القياس على النصوص الجنائية أو التوسع في تفسيرها.
وعلي أية حال، فإن واقعة سحب الشيك بخروجه إراديا من حوزة الساحب يجب إثباتها في كل الأحوال- من قبل سلطة الادعاء التي يقع عليها ذلك- باعتبارها عنصرا من عناصر جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد، ويتم ذلك بكافة طرق الإثبات المعروفة في المسائل الجنائية، لكن يبدو أن إثبات واقعة خروج الشيك من حيازة الساحب لا تثير صعوبات جمة في التطبيق، حيث جرى العمل قضاءً على أن وجود الشيك في حوزة المستفيد يعد قرينة على أن حيازته له قد تمت بناءً على إصدار صحيح وإرادي من قبل الساحب وغير مشوب بعيب من عيوب الإرادة، غير أن هذا القرينة قابلة لإثبات العكس حيث يمكن للساحب أن يثبت مثلا بأن فعلاً غير إرادي أدى إلى انتقال حيازة الشيك إلى المستفيد كالسرقة أو الضياع، أو كان سلمه لآخر على سبيل الوديعة أو الأمانة أو أنه أعطاه لوكيله طالبا منه عدم التصرف فيه فسلّمه للغير أو المستفيد دون إذن منه.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*



عدم وجود سبب للشيك وعدم مقدرة المدعي إثباتسبب توقيع الشيك هل يدعم موقف المدعى عليه؟


*

*نعم يدعم موقف المدعى عليه خاصة اذا ثبت تزوير الشيك على المدعى عليه بواسطة المدعى ...* 



> *ماهو الموقف* *القانوني في مثل هذه القضية الأسرية وهل يعطى**لها* *صفة إعتبارية ؟*


*هى ليست قضية أسرية لأنها تنظر أمام لجنة النظر فى منازعات الأوراق التجارية بالمملكة العربية السعودية وليست أمام المحاكم الشرعية وان كان الفصل فيها تقديريا للجنة .....*

*((جميع نقاط الرد على استفساراتك تخدم قضية خيانة الأمانة اذا ما أقامها المدعى عليه ضد المدعى وتمسك بها أمام المحكمة الشرعية المختصة اذا ماتوافرت أركانها على أن يقدم للجنة التى تنظر قضية الشيك صورة رسمية من قضية خيانة الأمانة ويحاول قدر المستطاع ارجاء الفصل فى قضية الشيك لحين الفصل فى قضية خيانة الأمانة لأنه اذا ثبت جرم خيانة الأمانة على المدعى ذلك سيبرىء ساحة المدعى عليه من جريمة اصدار شيك بدون رصيد لأنه ذلك الشيك ثبت بواسطة القضاء اختلاسه ...))*


*فالنظام السعودي شأنه شأن الشريعة الإسلامية يشترط لخيانة الأمانة توافر الركنين المادي والمعنوي فضلاً عن ضرورة توافر عناصر العلم والإرادة والقصد الجنائي والتكليف والاختيار كشروط أساسية يجب توافرها لقيام جريمة خيانة الأمانة وتطبق العقوبات على مرتكبها.* 
*والجدير بالذكر أيضا أن النظام السعودي ,أن كان لم يحدد نظاماً مخصصاً لتجريم خيانة الأمانة إلا أنه ذكر تجريم خيانة الأمانة من خلال تجريم الجرائم التي تندرج تحتها والتي تتعلق بها سواء المرتكبة من قبل الموظفين العموميين (نظام الخدمةالمدنية) والتي ترتكب من قبل التجار (نظام المحكمة التجارية) نظراً لتداخل الشديد بين هذه الجرائم فخيانة الأمانة ذات نطاق واسع وممتد فكل مخالفة وحياد عن طريق الحق والصواب تعتبر خيانة أمانة ، إلا أن خيانة الأمانة المتعارف عليه تتطلب شرط التسليم* *ابتداء.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يمكنك التطرق أيضا الى مناقشة الذمة المالية للمدعى والمدعى عليه هل يمكن لهم التعامل بمثل هذه المعاملات الكبيرة من عدمه ..*

----------


## ابو تركي ـ قانوني جديد

مشرفنا العزيز هيثم الفقي كفيت ووفيت صراحه لقد قدمت للقضية كامل ما تتطلبه من دفوع قانونية تستحق الشكر والتقدير والثناء ... جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه .
وتقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري .

----------

